# AVI File um 90° drehen



## Purple-Haze (24. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

ich habe mit einer Digitalkamera ein Video aufgenommen, dabei die Kamera gedreht um den Film im Hochformat aufzunehmen.

Jetzt möchte ich natürlich den Film um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Dafür habe ich mir die Software "Virtual Dub" heruntergeladen, weil ich in anderen Foren las, das dieses Programm das könnte.

Ich kann aber leider mit diesem Programm nicht umgehen, und frage deshalb, ob mir jemand "auf die Schnelle" erläutern kann, wie ich dieses AVI file um 90° gedreht kriege.

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen

Purple-Haze


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2005)

Bei Video / Filter / Add Filter / Rotate.
Und unter Compression einen Codec zum Rausrendern angeben.

Save as ..

mfg chmee


----------



## Purple-Haze (24. Oktober 2005)

Danke chmee,

hat hervorragend funktioniert. Das mit der Compression war gar nicht nötig, einfach nur den Filter anwenden und speichern.

Schöne Woche noch.

Purple-Haze


----------

